# Just wanting to get in to salt water



## jackwalz (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi, I hope this is in the right forum, I'm really thinking of getting a salt water tank, I curently have a 10gal fresh in my office, with for small Zebra danios and 3 Neons they are all doing good for over 6 months thank god. Ok my question is this I know with any tank bigger the better but I can't go to big. I saw this on a classfied, would this set up or anything on the list filter heater etc. work for a nice saltwater set up? I can get the whole thing for $380 is it worth it?


1. 55 Gallon Fish Tank 
2. Metal Stand 
3. Eheim professional II Filter (Include Substrat Pro) 
4. Rena Air 400 Aquarium Air Pump 
5. Marine Lane Stealth 250W Heater 
6. Turbo-Twist 3X 9 watt UV Sterilizer 
7. Eheim Professional II Filter Material 
8. Power Head 
9. Proper PH 70 
10. Proper PH 7.5 
11. Marine Land White Diamond Ammonia-Neutralizing Crystals 
12. Marine Land Black Diamond Premium Activated Carbon 
13. Doc Wellfish's Aquarium Salt 
14. Futian Freeze Dried Blood Worms 
15. Ammonia Test Kit 
16. Tetra Tec Reliable Check Valve x 2 
17. Alife Fish Food 
18. Lucky Fish Food Small Shrimp 
19. Omega OneVeggie Rounds 
20. Wardley PH Indicator 
21. Pet Cetera Cichlid Salt 




Thank you so much


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Welcome to Fishforum.com.:wave:

None in the list states marine salt. What you have are aquarium salt and possibly mineral salts for cichlids. Marine salt has buffering properties needed by the marine system. What brand is the ammonia test kit? Could you please explain these ones further? Proper PH 70 and Proper PH 7.5..These sounded like they're chemicals used to adjust the pH. Ditch them aside. These are not going to really help your water parameters.

What you need is test kits for calcium, phosphates, ammonia, nitrites, nitrates, pH, and if necessary, GH and KH. Hydrometer and refractometers are necessary as well.

I'd like to know what system you are trying. Fish only, FOWLR (Fish only with live rocks) or reef system. What will be your lighting system if you want to try reef?

Please ask when the fish foods have been bought from the store. Were they already used? If these have been used for more than two months, kindly ditch them. Foods are best provided when used in two months or less as the quality has not been deteriorated or destroyed yet.


----------



## jackwalz (Jan 14, 2008)

Thank lupin,
I basicly wanted to know about the hardware the tank, hood, light, and the other machinery that I listed. the food, test kits and stuff I'll throw out anyway. the main thing is if the filter and the other things if you think they will work with salt water.


----------



## jackwalz (Jan 14, 2008)

Allso dose this site have a list of things I will need to get besides the things I mentioned? like a skimmer etc??


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

You really don't want a metal aquarium stand for saltwater... long term the salt will cause it to rust. I have seen some nightmare cases... and with every marine tank comes salt creep, no matter how much or often you clean it, its always there!


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Posts splitted.
http://fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=98068#98068


----------

